# Need help with android programming.



## Jripper (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay so my task is to create  a multi-format file reader app to open/read/edit  files of different formats(like .docx,.xls,.odf etc).

Problem is I cannot figure out how to do this. I just started reading the developer section but there is nothing specific on how to do this.
Any tips from the pros? As in on exactly what to read in order to be able to do this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Okay so my task is to create  a multi-format file reader app to open/read/edit  files of different formats(like .docx,.xls,.odf etc).
> 
> Problem is I cannot figure out how to do this. I just started reading the developer section but there is nothing specific on how to do this.
> Any tips from the pros? As in on exactly what to read in order to be able to do this?
> ...



So you mean you want to create an entire office suite for advanced formats like .docx? And that without any general experience in app making?


----------



## Jripper (Mar 17, 2014)

Not an entire suite maybe. A few formats would be fine. And yes I know it sounds ludicrous, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jripper (Mar 21, 2014)

100 views and no replies. T_T


----------



## Vyom (Mar 22, 2014)

That's probably because no one here on TDF had the kind of expertize that you want help for.
Maybe XDA forum is your best bet in this question.


----------



## ankush28 (Mar 25, 2014)

^also try stackoverflow 

this will help - Apache POI - the Java API for Microsoft Documents


----------



## Jripper (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks


----------

